# Golden Eagle



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I had an hour and a half falconry as a present from my other half this month (i'm 30 next month).

Anyway,

because i had the birds on my arm (made a nice change), i didn't really get a chance to get a lot of images. But, i did manage to get some of this majestic and very heavy (10lb at 3 months old!!!) Golden Eagle. She is beautiful and it was an honour to hold her.










It's been through various rounds of compression and i will post up some more later that should help the story somewhat.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice mate, get the rest up:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

+1:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok,

In a vain attempt at getting more comments and thread whoring.

Here are some more.




























And one with me to give an idea of scale (I'm 5'7" tall.)










Yes, she's turning her head away from the sunlight reflecting from my pate!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow awesome present ! Fantastic looking creature too

Baz


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Wonderful creature! The eagle mate, not you. Sorry. :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice pics dude


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice photos mate, that is one big eagle.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

OK - this may be an awful quality picture but it shows what I put up with when I go to the local landfill. There can be over 30 eagles loitering around - and they can be quite intimidating.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

haha no way, they'll eat you alive


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

It's the feet you have to watch out for.

You can just make out the first Talon in my last pic. The claw is the size of my little finger, sharp and can exert 500lb of pressure!!!:doublesho:doublesho


----------

